# Swim bladder?? Dropsy?? Help!!



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Flame hasn't been acting like his self for a couple weeks now. :-( He would stay on the bottom of the tank and barely go up to get air. I've had him for almost a year and a half. I don't have any kits. I have him a 1G hospital tank now and I keep the water warm, around 79 degrees. I noticed today that his stomach is REALLY big. He's been a little bloated before, but nothing like this. He hasn't eaten anything for three days. When I looked at that tank tonight he couldn't stop moving, he was moving his fins but not going anywhere. I think some of his scales are protruding a little too. I don't know what to do and I don't have the extra money right now to buy any more meds.  I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Hrmm hard to say at the moment the picture should help...but the protruding scales don't seem like a good sign. If it is dropsy there isn't really any treatment besides keeping him conmortable. My dropsy betta has survived an extra 4 months now, I lowered her water so she has easy access to air and food and clean her often. My betta looks like she is SUPER fat and the swelling is like her whole abdomen rather than just where her stomach would be.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry about flame....

yeah, my dropsy guy survived for awhile before passing.. The maracyn and salt seemed to help, but not enough to save him. Another thing you can do, is put a dark cloth or towel over his tank to keep him stress free.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

If you're 100% sure he has dropsy, chances are all you can do is try and relieve his suffering. You can try and cure him, cases caught in the early stages sometimes succeed, so if you're willing to make the effort, you can try.

In all the dropsy treatment cases that I've read that have succeeded, the medicine used was Kanacyn. LPS probably won't carry it, but good Aquarium stores might. You can probably also most likely order if online if you have the resources (cause most online stores that sell it only ship to the US, so you're good). Maracyn-two or Maracyn-Plus is you next best bet, but if you can't get Kanacyn, then it might just be better to not use any medicine at all since in many cases medicine will just stress them out and not help.

Also, Epsom salt is highly recommended during treatment as well. It helps relieve the swelling cause by the build up of fluids in his body. Use 1tsp per gallon of water. Make sure it's FULLY DISSOLVED before you add your fish to the Epsom Salt water, the salt crystals can be harmful to them.

100% water changes either every day, or every other day is helpful as well. Another thing is if he's having troubles swimming to the surface for air, only fill the tank half way so the distance he will have to try and swim to the surface of the water is shorter, but if you do that, you'll defiantly be required to change his water every day.

And keep him out of the light because it will stress him out. Sick fish will often find dark places to hide because they know in their weakened state they make easy food targets. So a dark place will make them feel more relaxed and secure. May people either construct a little paper box out of black construction paper and place it over the tank and cut out a small window so that they can observe their fish, or like doggyhog said, just place a cloth over his tank to keep the light out, but be careful not to cover up any access to fresh air.

If by some chance he starts eating again, try and obtain some antibiotic food.

Also, keep him warm. Some people boost the water temperatures anywhere between 80-85degrees F during treatment. Just 80 degrees is good enough though.

This is all the information I've pretty much read about dropsy treatment. I hope it helps ):


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm keeping his water warm and changing the tank water every day because I did have to drop the water level since he barely moves. And where I put his tank is pretty dark, so I've been keeping the lights off near him. I put aquarium salt in, is that good enough? I haven't heard of epsom salt before. I have Maracryn 1 but not 2. I'm kind of hesitant on giving him medication until I know for sure what it is. I'll try to post some pictures of him tomorrow. I went to go take pictures of him this morning but none of the pictures came out good because he was in a wierd position.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I just took some pictures of him after I changed his water and I saw that his scales are really pine cony and he's starting to loose his fins! I saw them floating in the water and I picked one up and I had blood all over my finger.  My mom said to put him out of his misery, but I don't know what to do. I know flushing him is horrible if they aren't dead. It pains me to look at him because I know he's so uncomfortable and probably in pain. What do you guys suggest I do? :-(


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

hmmm, that does seem bad, I know nothing about sickness of bettas, but I can wish you luck with him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He DOES look pineconey and bloated. I could never euthanize mine. I think the best thing you can do for him is make him as comfortable as possible. Keep him warm and his water clean. I'm so sorry!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

In dropsy, once the scales are raised it's almost impossible to save the fish. I'd either euthanize him, or like DQ said, keep him very comfortable. I don't recommend adding a bunch of chemicals or medicine. At this stage he's more likely to recover on his own or pass.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok thanks DQ and Bettakeeper. When it comes down to it, I'd never be able to euthanize him. I just hate watching him suffer, but I'm keeping him as comfortable as possible and I lowered the water level for him. :'(


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Also, thanks k stiles!  Oh and what causes fin loss? I couldn't believe it when I saw his fins floating in the water!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what could cause his fins to fall off like that. Poor little guy!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm. That's about all you can do. Sorry. 

Edit: Every part of the fins? Never heard of that. Possibly stress.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I know! And he still manages to come over to the glass when I walk towards him. :'( I'm so heartbroken.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

The poor baby. Well at least he had a happy life with you instead of somebody who'd put him in a cup.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I've had him for almost a year and a half.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

He could be around 3 years then because most pet stores sell them older. That's a pretty long life.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, he was pretty big when I got him too. Good thing I took him out of the tank with my VT Fantasia when I started noticing him acting weird. Fantasia is the longest living betta fish I've had ever!lol He loves having the big tank to himself, so he's happy.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, that'd be tragic if they'd both gotten ill. How old is Fantasia?


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

You can find Epsom salt at any drug store, it's not uncommon (cause it's usually used in health and beauty stuff). Aquarium salt is good but Epsom salt is better.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've had Fantasia for almost 2 years.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! That's good, considering how big he might've been he could be 4 1/2 or older. 

My oldest is 5. He's going a bit blind I think but he's still flaring at the fish in the tank next to him.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awwww! When I first bought Fantasia I had no idea that they could live as long as 7 years! The bettas I had before died usually within the week I got them because I was younger and didn't know how to properly care for them.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Same, I had mine in goldfish bowls. I kept one for 3 years in a small bowl but that was the longest. (That was when I was around 6).


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that's great! Fantasia's still healthy as a horse *knocks on wood*lol


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha I do the knocks on wood thing at least 2 times per day. I'm very superstitious.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Same here!lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Update* Flame is still alive, but he's slowly getting worse every day.  I'm doing daily water changes and finding fins everywhere! He's also getting much more pinecony where his scales are almost standing straight up. I feel so bad when I look at him. I want to end his suffering but I can't bring myself to euthanize him. He looks at me like he's so sad and depressed. :'(


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe talk with iheartmyfishies. Her Bernard was such a nice little fellow,(i'd met him a few times in person), and he did the same. Looked fine but slowed, then got the pine cone look, then she went on a two day vacation and came back and there was blood all in the sand. He died while she was away, but maybe you could find the source. Good lick little Flame, we love you!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

T.T poor little guy...


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

): Yeah, when I was treating my friend's fish Ryuk who had dropsy, he lost his fins here and there... make sure you suck those out of his tank immediately! They'll contaminate the water with more waste as they decompose...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It must be the infection that causes them to lose fins like that.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, I will. What happened to your friends fish BakaMandy?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Flame past away last night. :'( At least he's not in pain anymore. RIP buddy!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

T.T I'm so sorry about your loss. Well at least he is out of his pain now


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

RIP Flame  sorry about your loss, you did everything you could.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about Flame. Even while he was sick, you kept him more comfortable than someone who didn't care as much as you did.

And it sounds like he had a nice long happy life with you.

RIP Flame. You'll be missed.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Ok, I will. What happened to your friends fish BakaMandy?


Ryuk passed away... 

): Sorry for your loss, but you're right, I'm glad he isn't suffering anymore. I'm sure you did your best to make him as comfortable as possible...


----------

